

Voxel, a 3D pixel editor in HTML - evanw
http://apps.blois.us/Voxel

======
roryokane
Summary of controls and interface for the confused:

Paint on the gray grid to toggle the existence of pixels. You put your mouse
where the top face of the pixel goes. Change the color of the pixel to paint
by selecting a color from the bottom-right.

Move the gray grid up or down to edit a different layer/level. Pixels above
the grid are hidden. To move the grid, drag the slider at the left, click its
arrow buttons, or use the mouse wheel.

You can rotate the camera by dragging anywhere in the canvas except for the
gray grid.

~~~
atomicdog
It could do with some undo/redo functionality, ctrl+z doesn't seem to work

------
chrislloyd
There's also Cubescape (<http://www.themaninblue.com/experiment/Cubescape/>)
by Cam Adams.

------
juhanaj
For some more advanced stuff there's <http://tinkercad.com/>

------
supar
Snarky remark, but:

<<Over Quota

This Google App Engine application is temporarily over its serving quota.
Please try again later.>>

So much for the "infinite scalability".

~~~
bockris
operative word is 'quota'

The scalability is available, the dev has just decided not to pay for it.

------
evanw
Some great examples: <http://apps.blois.us/Voxel#browse=true>

~~~
kevinalexbrown
I particularly like "Wee"

------
tim_iles
Why does the perspective of the drawing grid appear to get wider as it gets
further away?

edit, to answer my own question: it doesn't get wider, it just doesn't shrink
into the distance either. It still feels odd not having perspective.

~~~
lloeki
It's rendered using an isometric projection[1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isometric_projection>

------
mdonahoe
Makes me want to play Minecraft.

------
wgx
Early days, but it's 30% phallus at this point...

~~~
lloeki
It struck me that somehow phalluses are sort of becoming the _Hello, World_ of
casual drawing.

~~~
wgx
Ha! Like the 'teapot' primitive in 3D packages?

~~~
biot
Teapot, meet teabag.

------
atomicdog
Is there a way to save to disk?

------
38leinad
what is so special about this that it has so many upvotes? do i miss
something?

~~~
roryokane
For me, it’s the appeal of being able to make 3D models without having to
download and learn a complicated 3D modeling program. I've tried Blender
before and found it very hard; an easily-accessible and understandable
modeling tool like this makes it a lot easier to try to have some creative
fun. Yes, it’s a lot less capable than a real 3D modeling program, but it has
enough power to make some interesting things.

